# Today's Flea Market buys!



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

A few days left of vacation, and so I went to some flea markets and antique stores today. Yesterday, I did well, satiating my irrational need for more crockery and golden-oak period furniture for restoration, so in the absence of any Sunday sales, I shopped indoors:










A couple of #6's. A Union plane, with a crudely brazed repair on the lever cap. A quick scan of Ebay will yield me a new cap, with logo. Otherwise, a fine plane! Then, a Stanley #6, with old red bed. I haven't looked at it closely enough, I'm sure somebody painted it but I'd never seen a red one before. Both smooth-soled.










A. A Stanley #5, with three patent dates. a nice, early, hefty example. I'll replace that hideous bakelite tote for something resembling original.
B. A "Trustworthy" #4, jeez, I have NO resistance to any oddball brand #4 plane. Again, a nice, heavy-bodied old guy. Even has a cutter stamped "Trustworthy" as well! Numbers matching, ta-daaa.
C. A Generic plane, appears to be a standard Stanley frog, only says "Made in Canada" in sole and cutter.
I passed on a 'Corsair' plane despite the molded tortoise shell handle.. I shoulda grabbed it.



















Adopt a plane today, guys! There's plenty out there!! This whole lot cost me about $50, money well-spent.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Tool gloat????? Been eyeballing some planes at an antique mall but one plane costs about $25 and up. Most are in great condition. Might buy a couple for the wife as a Christmas present.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice haul, you've got projects for a while. I also have a Trustworthy #4 size. if you didn't already know, they were made for Trustworthy hardware stores by Sargent in the early 1900s. The casting on mine is pretty rough, but it's in excellent shape overall.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

they're still out there. This was Saturday.


----------



## Tbolt (May 2, 2013)

Poopiekat I passed on a Trustworthy plane today at an antiques fair, never heard of them. But, I did score a Winchester plane, a Millers Falls #9 and 2 Millers Falls braces.


----------



## Tbolt (May 2, 2013)

Poopiekat I passed on a Trustworthy plane today at an antiques fair, never heard of them. But, a did score a Winchester plane, a Millers Falls #9 and 2 Millers Falls braces.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Jeez, *Don,* I can't compete with you!! You always turn up the greatest stuff! I especially like your latest transitional, in the photo. Saw it in HOYD today!

*Tbolt: * I have a weakness for any oddball #4 that comes my way. I want one of each. Still looking for a Firestone #4, and a few other brands to come my way. Come to think of it, a Winchester plane, in any size, is high on my list. I keep getting outbid on them in eBay auctions. Someday….

*Tim: * I hurried up and posted these as soon as I got home, and hadn't done any research. I'm surprised that Sargent, rather than Stanley produced these. thanks for the tip!! I'll have to hit the books.

*Knothead:* I have the least luck at the mall-type of venues. Those dealers mark everything quite high, but you can still find a sleeper if you keep at it. Better to go, and get skunked than to stay home and miss out on something!!


----------

